# Snomed-ct



## Jacoder (May 24, 2012)

I just read at iHealth Beat, that  the American College of Physicians commented on the ICD-10 delay, with something totally different in mind. They want CMS to *consider *implementing "Systemized Nomenclature of Medicine-Clinical Terms" or SNOMED-CT instead. You can read the artical here: http://www.ihealthbeat.org/articles/2012/5/22/acp-wedi-offer-input-on-proposed-delay-for-icd10-compliance.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Ihealthbeat+%28iHB%29

I can't see CMS agreeing to do this because all the money that has been put into ICD-10 will be wasted. Is anyone familar with SNOMED, and do you think CMS would even think about this?


----------



## mhanson1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have been searching information on SNOWMED-CT. Here is a link to some information:
https://www.medicine.leeds.ac.uk/museum/snomed.aspx

ICD-10 CM is based on the structure of ICD-9 that we are already familiar with.  SNOWMED-CT appears to be completely different and also looks as though it requires 2 codes for every diagnosis.  ICD-10 has the same format as ICD-9, so you can look up the name and find the code the same way you have always done.  

Michelle Hanson, CPC


----------

